# thumbs up to Chris Church



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been lurking here for years, and found Chris Church through this forum. I had Chris track down a buffeting noise in my tube amp, and he did a great job for me.

1) I didn't get the amp back as quick as I wanted
2) I did get the amp back sooner than promised, making point #1 moot.
3) The amp is quiet and consistent and back to where it was new 10 years and many hundred of hours ago.

Chris now has a second amp of mine in the queue. 

And now.....back to quietly lurking.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Paul M said:


> I've been lurking here for years, and found Chris Church through this forum. I had Chris track down a buffeting noise in my tube amp, and he did a great job for me.
> 
> 1) I didn't get the amp back as quick as I wanted
> 2) I did get the amp back sooner than promised, making point #1 moot.
> ...


Thank you so much. I appreciate the kind words. There are quite a few good techs here fortunately besides me. This is a great place for people to get help when they need it. I'm glad I could fix the problem for you.


----------



## elDave (Sep 17, 2015)

Paul M said:


> I've been lurking here for years, and found Chris Church through this forum. I had Chris track down a buffeting noise in my tube amp, and he did a great job for me.
> 
> 1) I didn't get the amp back as quick as I wanted
> 2) I did get the amp back sooner than promised, making point #1 moot.
> ...


Just curious, how long did it take to get your amp back ? I've been waiting nearly 11 months now for an estimate on the two amps I dropped off last October....


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This looks like it'll be a good discussion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

elDave said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to get your amp back ? I've been waiting nearly 11 months now for an ESTIMATE on the two amps I dropped off last October....


Strangely enough the last time Church-Audio was seen on these pages was October 2015. Coincidence?


----------



## elDave (Sep 17, 2015)

Well coincidence or not the planets seem to have aligned, I have my estimates and work is proceeding. He is very busy and when I dropped my stuff off I did tell him that working musicians equipment and previous project commitments should take priority over mine. He has also relocated his home and shop so that would account for some down time as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

elDave said:


> Well coincidence or not the planets seem to have aligned, I have my estimates and work is proceeding. He is very busy and when I dropped my stuff off I did tell him that working musicians equipment and previous project commitments should take priority over mine. He has also relocated his home and shop so that would account for some down time as well.


Good to hear!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My amp tech takes 2-3 weeks and sometimes delivers and pickups for an extra fee. Even has done work at my place for smaller things.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I just picked up my Fender Deluxe Reverb '65 Reissue from Chris. A Fender Store-Front authorized dealer attempted to repair a euchred pot...and did so by taking the pullers on the knob...without taking the release screw out! That made MORE damage to the pot...and to his reputation. Anyway, I quickly left there and took the amp to Chris in August...it is a 2003 model, so it's gonna need a few things anyway (tubes, etc.). First of all, I told Chris I am NOT a working musician...so do their work first. He said my amp will be ready in September, no matter what...guess what...it was! So I just plugged it in...Holy Shit! The Deluxe Reverb '65 Reissue is an above-average amp out of the box. But man, the new tone! 

Repairing amps is a skill...if you want to maximize the technicians skill...tell him to take his time...he is HUMAN...and appreciates a comfortable work environment. 

More good news...Chris says he will gladly accept solid-state amps as well. My 1996 Fender Ultimate Chorus (yeah, yeah) will go for it's check-up as well.

Chris, geez THANKS.

Steve


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

elDave said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to get your amp back ? I've been waiting nearly 11 months now for an estimate on the two amps I dropped off last October....


I'm sorry things took so long Dave! How do you like your amps?


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Strangely enough the last time Church-Audio was seen on these pages was October 2015. Coincidence?


I am always busy and don't spend much time on forums. At any given time I have 35 to 50 amps here. Some amps are major restoration projects. One of Dave's amps fell into that catigory. I will spend sometimes 10 or more hours on a project like that. Most of that time I can't bill for because the repair would cost to much. Basic repairs to modern amps are done sometimes 24 hour turn around with a $50 rush fee to typically 2-3 weeks. But fixing old amps is like restoring old cars. You can have the "quick repair" ( something I don't do ) or the good repair. My list of A clients speaks for it self. They come to me for one reason only to get it done right. I don't cut corners and I have a 1 year warranty on my work.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Steve C said:


> Ok, I just picked up my Fender Deluxe Reverb '65 Reissue from Chris. A Fender Store-Front authorized dealer attempted to repair a euchred pot...and did so by taking the pullers on the knob...without taking the release screw out! That made MORE damage to the pot...and to his reputation. Anyway, I quickly left there and took the amp to Chris in August...it is a 2003 model, so it's gonna need a few things anyway (tubes, etc.). First of all, I told Chris I am NOT a working musician...so do their work first. He said my amp will be ready in September, no matter what...guess what...it was! So I just plugged it in...Holy Shit! The Deluxe Reverb '65 Reissue is an above-average amp out of the box. But man, the new tone!
> 
> Repairing amps is a skill...if you want to maximize the technicians skill...tell him to take his time...he is HUMAN...and appreciates a comfortable work environment.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are happy !


----------



## elDave (Sep 17, 2015)

Church-Audio said:


> I'm sorry things took so long Dave! How do you like your amps?


Both working excellent, thank you. As per the title of this thread "Thumbs Up !"


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

elDave said:


> Both working excellent, thank you. As per the title of this thread "Thumbs Up !"


Glad you are happy! That English amp is very nice. -and very rare!!


----------

